# Lucas Oil Stopleak for manual transmission



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

When I had my car up on the lift the other day I noticed it was wet around the transmission seal. As a temp fix, is it fine to put the "Engine Oil Stop Leak" into my transmission? The people at auto zone told me to put in the tranmission fix (but to me it looks like its to help automatic transmissions to stop slipping....so thats a no go). I emailed lucas and I said that the transmission doesnt use engine or lower weight oil and they still said to use the engine oil. What do you guys think or should I post this up in the transmission section? I guess only to put in 20%. Thanks in advance.
http://www.lucasoil.com/produc...0Leak


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

generally, you dont want to put anything into an automatic transmission but transmission fluid. the seals are designed to work with the specific formulation called for in the owners manual.
further, the main separation between a hydraulic oil (such as brake fluid or transmission fluid) and motor oil is the additives, generally speaking, you dont want anything included in your transmission fluid which would cause it to be in any way more compressible, or cause any typr of foaming - typically motor oils have cleaning agents included - which would NOT be good for the tranny.
good luck.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Angry, thanks for the diatribe, but the question relates to a manual transmission.


----------



## mjgvw16v (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

ATF is generally a 30WT oil with certain additives and chemicals suspended in it. Motor oils are also a petroleum based oil with a certain blend of additives and chemicals suspended in it. I would think that Lucas Additives are just a certain blend or recipe of additives and conditioners designed to enhance performance of its application. I would not be so worried about putting any additves in a manual trans. Some manual transmissions even use ATF as a fluid. I would be leary about using motor oil or engine treatmens in a auto trans.


----------



## mjgvw16v (Feb 27, 2004)

I think you will be ok as engine stop leak just has chemicals to swell seals(suspended in motor oil)....


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (mjgvw16v)*

Wynns do some, here in europe, you can buy this stuff off ebay.
http://www.wynns.be/product.as...&l=EN 
I use this myself on my 02A and 02J boxes, this is also safe for limited slip diffs.
But i'd have thought engine stop leak works the same, gear oil is just a heavy weight oil with additives to stop diff and gear wear.
By the looks of it the transmission fix would do the same thing, probably do a better job as it's designed for manual transmissions aswell according to their specification sheet.




_Modified by animaniac at 9:47 PM 11-26-2008_


----------

